# HTV on camouflage tshirt.



## HG1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi guys just a quick message to see if you had any advise about heat transfer vinyl on camouflage. 

I have a job on at the minute and it’s printing on to camouflage anvil tshirts with orange tshirt vinyl. There is no bleed through with the colour of the tshirt which is great (using poly flex premium) but the vinyl is not sticking to the tshirt fully and I can peel of the vinyl easily after it’s been pressed. 

All the equipment and process is fine as have tested on other tshirts and it comes down to the camo tshirt I think. The tee is 100% ring spun cotton but I am thinking that the vinyl is not bonding to the tshirt because of the pigment of the camouflage allover print? If you have any advise on different vinyl to try that would be great or if you think I am on the right train of thought any advice would be appreciated. Matt.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

It could possibly be the print that is causing the problem. I would usualy expect a camo shirt to migrate through the vinyl, so the fact it doesn't might mean that the fabric is printed using a different method than usual.


Have you used Polyflex premium before? It is a 'warm peel' vinyl so you might need to let it cool for a few seconds, and re-press afterwards for 2 secs.


If that doesn't work try nylon flex.


----------



## HG1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes I have used polyflex a lot and is a hot peel, I have tried to let cool and then peel I also have press after and still no luck. I am thinking there is a
Coating on the tshirt that is stopping it from bonding. Yes I will give the nylon flex a go, but would that still bond to cotton?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Some nylon flex will work on cotton. If your t-shirts are impregnated with ink that is stoping regular flex from working it might be your only option. If you have some nylon flex lying around it is worth a try, but you would want to do a wash test to see if it stayed stuck.


----------

